# The Scots Meet - Easter in Kent



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Just to let you know we have arranged to visit Scotjimland in Kent over Easter. 

The site is quite small and will only accommodate 6 of us. 

If you fancy it the site fee is only £2 a night. 

Meet is listed on the front page


stew


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

artona said:


> The site is quite small and will only accommodate 6 of us.


Or 2 x RVs.. :lol: :lol:

Hi Stew 
thanks for posting the meet.. 
look forward to meeting

Cheers


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Looking forward to meeting everyone next weekend.

The best way to the pub is via Cuxton, from the A228 the last 3/4 mile is quite narrow..


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Jim 

I didn't realise you were at Luddlesdown Kent.
I live in Rochester, if you need any thing or any help while you are staying at the pub please don't hesitate in giving me a shout.
Do they still play Bat and Trap at the pub?

Dane


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

"Do they still play Bat and Trap at the pub? "


What???????


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

It's a Kent pub game played in the garden, see link below

http://www.mastersgames.com/rules/bat-trap-rules.htm


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Diabalo said:


> Jim
> 
> I didn't realise you were at Luddlesdown Kent.
> I live in Rochester, if you need any thing or any help while you are staying at the pub please don't hesitate in giving me a shout.
> ...


Hi ..

you are more than welcome to come and visit,,, it would be nice to see you

Don't know about Bat and Trap .. :?


----------



## 103049 (Feb 19, 2007)

Stewart

Do you have an address for the pub i.e. a postcode or road

Dave

656


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Golden Lion (Luddesdown Road Luddesdown Nr Cobham Kent Da13 0xe 01474 814369)


----------



## 103049 (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you for that

Tawny


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*The Scots Meet*

Hi Jim,

Don't think we'll make the meet but may pop in past and stay a night when we're heading to Dover to catch ferry on 12th April.

Leaving tomorrow to get 6 month damp check carried out at Kelso, then slowly heading down to Clitheroe for Cruise Control fitting on 5th.

Then heading South but nothing really planned - sites will probably be busy for the Easter Weekend.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Alan 

no prob, the meet is fully subscibed already but you should be ok on the 12th .. look forward to meeting.. 

cheers


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

What a cracking weekend. Jim, Jan, Paul and Charlotte have a lovely spot. Jus a few miles from the M2 but in the middle of the country. The last three miles is down a lane so tight you can only just get there.

The pub served a superb pint of Speckled Hen until we drank that dry and then we found out their London Pride was equally as nice.

Weather was beautiful if not a little hot for Tawny Owl the MHF member who got a little sun burned - ouch.

Thanks to Jim and family for the invite and Tony the landlord for a super time especially opening up on Sunday Evening especially for us


stew


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

As Stew said a lovely weekend, good company, good food and we drunk the pub dry!! Does it get any better :lol: Oh yes and the sun shone as well :lol: 

Thanks to Jim and Jan for arranging it for us but special thanks to Charlotte for looking after Pudding (the dog) so well. She's never had so many walks.

Look forward to seeing you all again at Peterborough Show.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi all just to add my thanks to Jim, Jan, family and the pub landlord. Had a super time, especially yesterday at Chatham Royal Docks, with a shopping center across the road for Susan we were both happy.  

Jim that route under the railway bridge, is a slightly better one I think, some of the branches may look low but we didn't hit any.

I don't recommend M&D's arrival route though.   

Olley


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Sounds like a nice weekend, can't beat a speckled hen 

Wish I could have come over and met some of you, I live only 30 miles away...

Some other time

John


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Doesn't it make you sick  i was stuck at home watching the grass grow :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Great to hear you enjoyed it how much better does it get? good weather, friendly pub, good friends :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## LittleKath00 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks jim, jan and kids. Great weekend. Very friendly gathering. nice to meet up with old friends and new. Hope Chaz manages to sleep tonight. Thanks for the loan of the addaprtor.
Kath, keith & Farhan


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

It was a smashing w/e..

Good weather, food and beer, but it is the company who make a meet a success.. 

Thanks to you all for visiting us and sharing our little corner in Kent.. see you all at Peterborough.. 

Jim, Jan and family


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for your hospitality Jim&Jan, great pub, lovely location, managed to polish out the branch marks!  

See you at P'boro, ..MnD

ps Gaspode and Jen, leave some beer in the pub for us latecomers next time please

:lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry you Two but it was warm and we were very thirsty :lol: :lol:


----------

